# Is anyone else applying for a support trade?



## deskjockey43

Hello All,

I have applied for RMS Clerk and was wondering if there were any others out there.  My application process has been fairly quick so far and very interesting.  In my visits to the RC, I have met a number of young people, but none that were applying for RMS Clerk.  Funny thing I noticed was that they all seem to sit in a nervous silence no matter how many there are in the waiting area.  I managed to get some talking to me and it seemed to help them relax a bit.  Especially a young man I was talking to one morning because he had a massive case of the nervous twitchies and I wanted to help him relax and talking seems to do that for some people.  Turns out he was there for his swearing in and had no clue why he was so riled up.  Also, talking about his journey did seem to help.  

 I applied online in October, called in for CFAT in November, Interview in February, Medical in March.  I had to provide some extra medical forms and go have my vision tested since I hadn't been to the optometrist in 4 years.  All the forms were emailed to the Senior Med. Tech. on April 9th.

Time rolled on, as it does, and I had not heard anything.  On May 6th I called the RC and got voicemail.  The outgoing message gave an email address for information request, so I promptly fired off an email to request a status update.  The response came the next day telling me the med team was still waiting for documents.  Well....that gave me some confusion, but I promptly faxed copies of the documents I had, requesting a reply and confirmation that nothing further was missing.

Fifteen minutes later I got a call from the Corporal in the med office.  She explained that the faxed documents were copies of what they already had and what they were waiting on was the blood test results and the ECG results.  I thanked her and told her she would have them as soon as I could manage.  Phoned my Dr. to find out what happened since it had been a month and found out that THEY had not received the ECG from the lab, AND that the Nurse Practitioner had not made a note to send them on to the RC.  That being figured out, she promised to have the lab fax her the results and she would them send both documents on to the fax number I provided her.  I called again on May 7th and she confirmed that both documents had been faxed.  Now I get to hurry up and wait some more.  :nod:

While I am waiting, my family is getting ready for my youngest child to graduate from gr. 8, and also for my brother's wedding coming up in July.  Everyone I know is supportive of my efforts to get in to the armed forces and understand that I may not be able to attend these special events.  I am also doing my best to get in better shape by walking everywhere I don't absolutely need to drive to get there, weight training, the gym, hiking (cause that is just FUN) and running.  I also walk around the building I work in, every break.  The Lt. that interviewed me told me I scored very high on the aptitude test and that I had the education and experience they were looking for and that as long as my medical came back good, he saw no problems for me to get an offer.  His only suggestion was for me to work hard on improving my physical condition before Basic.

I look forward to reading any comments and the other stories on the boards.


----------



## KingWongQc

Hi Deskjockey43,

Pardon my english, it's my second langage.

I applied for RMS Clerk, but it's my second trade. My first one is the ACISS (Communication and Information System Specialist).
My process was pretty quick too, I applied in march 2015 and I'm now waiting to be merit listed. 

glad to see that you scored very high on your aptitude test and interview ! 

And where you from ?


----------



## deskjockey43

I am from Markham Ont., RC Toronto.


----------



## mellauren

Hey, I've applied for RMS clerk too.  I go for my medical and interview next week.  I am hoping that everything goes smoothly and that I go to BMQ starting July 27th.  I'm from Nova Scotia, out near CFB Greenwood.
So far my application has gone really smoothly.  I applied in March, wrote my aptitude test in April and now just waiting for next week.  There is 3 platoons starting July 27th.  I'm trying to make sure that I am in great shape for starting at that time.  I am constantly walking at work and have been running 3 times a week since Feb. (did my first 5 km just before I applied in March) I don't have much time to really work out but I am still trying to get in the best shape I can.  

I noticed a lot of young people at the RC too.  Made me feel a bit old, but I just like to think of it as me having more life experience. I have kids as well, 2 and 5. I know that it will mean missing a lot when I go to basic but it will be worth it. I just hope that the QL3's in Borden are right after the grad date in Oct. so that there isn't a lot of waiting time.   
(I'm getting ahead of myself though, thinking positive that I get in)
Anyways 
Good to know that I won't be the only RMS Clerk at BMQ (hopefully in July, at least for me )
Melanie


----------



## deskjockey43

Nice to meet you  so to speak.  Here's hoping we all get in soon!  July would be wonderful if not sooner.


----------



## Colta

Hey all... 
I'm applying as a Vehicle Tech. I have my interview and medical June 3rd. I'm hoping with everything I've got that I make it onto the July 27th BMQ, or at the very least... one of the 3 dates in August.


----------



## deskjockey43

welcome to our little "waiting room"


----------



## mellauren

Well I go for my medical/interview this week. Am both excited and nervous. Means one step closer to hopefully being sworn in and BMQ. Anyone come across any pages they found useful for the interview?


----------



## DnentonSg

mellauren said:
			
		

> Well I go for my medical/interview this week. Am both excited and nervous. Means one step closer to hopefully being sworn in and BMQ. Anyone come across any pages they found useful for the interview?



http://www.11rca.ca/web_pdf/prep.pdf

This, + read all the info about your trades and watch the video on forces.ca and that is all you will need.


----------



## mariomike

mellauren said:
			
		

> Anyone come across any pages they found useful for the interview?



15 pages here:

Interview advice (merged)
http://army.ca/forums/threads/12755.325


----------



## NewportArmy

Yay! I was starting to think I was the only one applying for RMS clerk!! I'm re-starting my application process this month and so excited! Best of luck to you all!


----------



## deskjockey43

I thought I was too, after roaming through the forums and not finding many current posts about RMS clerks or many current posts about any of the purple trades, which is why I started this thread.  Now we know we are not alone 



Recruiting Centre: Toronto
Regular/ Reserve: Regular
Officer/NCM: NCM
Trade choice 1: RMS clerk
Applied: Oct 2014
CFAT: Passed Nov 2014
Medical: March 2015
Interview: Feb 2015
Merit Listed: 
Position offered:
Swearing in:
BMQ:


----------



## player_9999

I released as an rms clk in 2011. Did just shy of 10 years in the trade. Just started the re enrollment process to start a new trade last week.


----------



## mellauren

Everything went really well just have to go to the eye Dr tomorrow and everything I can do is done. Just have to wait after that.


----------



## hmcgregor

Iam applying for RMS clerk as a reservist, passed the CFAT and fitness test and will have my interview and medical next week. I am a nervous wreck lol,  Iam a stay at home mom that is itching to get out and do something positive, kids are in school full time and I don't want your typical Walmart job because that's all I can really do with my education, I figure becoming a clerk would be a great way of breaking that cycle and would be contributing to our country which is something to be proud of. I picked the reserves cause my husband has his career here and with family ( 2 kids ages 7 and 9) it just better fits my situation. So this will be a complete culture shock but I think it will be worth it. Scared of BMQ but again in the end it will be worth it.


----------



## Leeworthy

RMS is a great trade. Men your going to get made fun of, but you know what, just laugh and say, I have control of your pay remember. It had its up's and down's just like any trade, but the military is all what you make of it. Enjoy it and the people you will meet. If you ever leave early you will realize there is no place like it. try being a secretary on the civilian side, the pay and work hours don't even compare to that of the military side.

If anyone has any questions on RMS Clks asides from what you can find online, shoot me a PM. I will be happy to answer as much as I can for you.


----------



## hmcgregor

I just may take you up on that


----------



## deskjockey43

Word is that the next round of selections for RMS clerk will be June 15, with notifications coming after.....exciting.....could mean a July BMQ...


----------



## Leeworthy

Awesome. Good luck everyone.


----------



## Pushpin

Well, I just switched up my trades to include RMS Clerk.  I applied in April and on May 26th, I wrote the CFAT.  The Captain at the RC said that I had a fairly competitive score which I guess means all my studying paid off.  I now wait for an email to book my medical and interview.

I'm definitely aware that I may not pass my medical as previously I was listed as pre-diabetic.  I had reversed  that diagnosis through diet and exercise but it's been a few years since my last blood test so I'm going in to get it checked in a week.  I hope that my continous efforts at fitness have kept things in check but I just don't know.

Other than that, the Captain is waiting for my medical to pass through and if I am declared medically fit, he wants to start a PLAR as I have a diploma in that field and have worked for about 7 years previously in that trade.  I don't really know if having a PLAR done for me will go through as my diploma is well over a decade old now.  Does anyone know?

Anyway, I hope for the best and I guess I'll just keep moving forward in wherever life takes me.  I'm an older applicant, I've got a couple of kids to keep me busy.  Best wishes for those who are waiting!


----------



## dapaterson

Generally (and not knowing the specifics of your situation), accredited education and related work experience would be positive factors for a PLAR.

Good luck, and good work at your diet and exercise efforts to gain control over your health!


----------



## deskjockey43

So, an update on my situation has revealed another setback....hopefully minor.  GARDA was apparently unable to verify my past employment.  Not shocking since the company I worked at for 15 years was sold shortly after I left.  I did think I had noted the new company name on my forms and indicated that the same people still worked there, and contact information was the same.... 

Also, the references I listed that work there still, well, they work shift work.  I have notified my MCC of these facts and am now waiting again, some more.  :-[  He assigned an Officer Cadet to make the calls this afternoon.

There has been movement...one of my references tells me he was contacted today!!    Way to go Officer Cadet whoever you are !!


----------



## deskjockey43

And Merit Listed today


----------



## NewportArmy

Tell me, how did you find out you were merit listed?! And how did you ever handle the "nerves" of the wait!??!!  

Recruiting Centre: Victoria
Regular/ Reserve: Regular
Officer/NCM: NCM
Trade choice 1: RMS clerk
Applied: June 2014
CFAT: Passed July 2014
Medical: (first) July 2015 (update) TBD
Interview: 
Merit Listed: 
Position offered:
Swearing in:
BMQ:


----------



## jolessana

If you email your career counsellor you will probably get a quicker response than email the information email address you can get from your CFRC's webpage, whoever did your interview should have given you his or her card, email that person. I was able to get a response within 15 mins sometimes.


----------



## deskjockey43

Yes, emailing the person who did your interview works like a charm, and usually quicker than the info address (although they do try their best).

As for how I handled the nerves.... I have a wonderful partner who does his best to distract me, and, you know.....exercising is a wonderful distraction/ stress buster.  We tend to go to the gym if I get too wound up.

Good luck to all.....selections are coming up soon!!


----------



## Pushpin

Congrats to the newly merited listed people!  I hope you get selected quickly and your wait is finally over!

Things here seem to be progressing a bit quicker than I was expecting.  The RC contacted me this morning to come in for my medical and interview tomorrow afternoon!!!  I was expecting a July or August date for these.  I'm still not sure if I'll get a clear on my medical as per my previous pre-diabetic diagnosis.  I have an appointment on Monday for my bloodwork.  I've figured I'd know before my interview and medical just in case,  I don't want to waste the resources if it determines that I am ineligible.  Anyway, I will hope for the best and expect the worst so as to not get so disappointed.


----------



## mellauren

So was talking to a RMS clerk this weekend, just finished her training, and apparently she was in the last group of clerks on the current training system and they have changed the basic occupational training. Though she didn't know how they were changing it. Anyone hear anything about this, any ideas? I'm mostly wondering if the time frame is different, I know before it was 11 weeks, not sure about how long now.

Selection soon, excellent, hopefully all my stuff will be finished by then.


----------



## hmcgregor

I agree with desk, exercise is a huge winner for me and just going out, once Iam sitting at home Iam a nervous wreck lol. Iam going the reserve route and there are 2 spots open and 4 of us going for it,  unfortunately me and one other is being held back due to medical ( irregular heart beat) but everything else is done thank goodness!!!! So fingers are crossed but won't be too surprised if I don't get it, my other trades was crewman and weapons tech, weapons tech would be great but 35 weeks is a long time, might be shorter though because of the reserves but we will see what happens with the RMS position. Good luck to the rest of you


----------



## deskjockey43

Good luck to everyone here! May we all get our top choice and may we all find out soon!  It is getting even more nerve wracking for those of us merit listed, knowing that some selections will be made Monday.  I will be glued to my phone I can assure you!


----------



## mellauren

Hey, was just wondering if anyone has heard anything this week yet? I know that the selections were this week for RMS clerk. I talked to my interviewer and he said there were 36 spots available and that they weren't needing to take any more new applications to fill those spots.  
I'm not sure if I got in on these selections, my medical just passed on Tuesday. Still have my fingers crossed though. 
Curious to see when they start calling applicants with job offers.


----------



## deskjockey43

I read somewhere on here that it would be 7 to 10 business days after selections to get a call....so next week we should start seeing posts about it, maybe?


----------



## RedcapCrusader

deskjockey43 said:
			
		

> I read somewhere on here that it would be 7 to 10 business days after selections to get a call....so next week we should start seeing posts about it, maybe?



It all depends on how quickly the PSOs get the decisions out the RCs. If your File Manager walks in Tuesday morning and sees and email saying that you have been selected for enrolment, unless they forget, there's no reason why you wouldn't know that day. 

Keep in mind, PSOs have a lot of emails to send, and your File Manager likely has a lot of emails to read and send, so it may take a couple days; but there is not set range.


----------



## RelentlessTsunami

True, but being selected and getting your offer are two different feelings. Once an offer is made at least dates are known.


----------



## RedcapCrusader

RelentlessTsunami said:
			
		

> True, but being selected and getting your offer are two different feelings. Once an offer is made at least dates are known.



Well successful selection would equal receiving a job offer so... Pretty sure the same holds true.


----------



## RelentlessTsunami

LunchMeat said:
			
		

> Well successful selection would equal receiving a job offer so... Pretty sure the same holds true.



There's a period of time where your name was selected and an offer has 
n't been put together yet.


----------



## mellauren

Dates are key, that's what I want to know.  Finding out when is going to drive me crazy. I'd love to start in July but would also be fine with Aug. I just want to know. I want to be able to give lots of notice at work and train someone to replace me. At least we know it won't be before July 27th that anyone starts. Means I can get a trip home in too. (Already a military wife and I haven't been home in 2 years) If your planning a holidays July would be a good time to do that. Chances are if/when you get into the military you will be busy until Christmas time.


----------



## deskjockey43

It's not official till you get that call....the RC may already know, but they have to do their admin stuff before they can go calling anyone willy-nilly.  I expect we will start getting calls and seeing posts next week.


----------



## DAA

LunchMeat said:
			
		

> It all depends on how quickly the PSOs get the decisions out the RCs. If your File Manager walks in Tuesday morning and sees and email saying that you have been selected for enrolment, unless they forget, there's no reason why you wouldn't know that day.



PSO's aren't involved in the selection process.  You get selected, the selection gets validated, then your CFRC gets notified of the offer, they then have to do a complete file review to ensure nothing was missed.  If everything looks okay and checks out, then the official offer will be made but not before.

Average time for offers to start going out after a scheduled selection date is roughly what deskjockey43 mentioned above, 7-10 business days.  Sometimes longer, sometimes shorter, it all depends on how many people were selected during that round.


----------



## deskjockey43

And now, the painful silence of waiting hopefuls.... ;D


----------



## Leeworthy

There is a huge shortage of clerks at the moment. They can't get them trained quick enough to make up for the retirements and releases. So if you are going Clerk the chances of you being selected this go round are probably pretty good.


----------



## deskjockey43

We still have to wait for the official offer, and well, sometimes you are confident and sometimes you are not so much...so we wait.  It's why the official offer call is so.....thrilling, jump up and down, tell everyone you know and random strangers too, exciting.


----------



## Leeworthy

LOL. Your excitement is enough for the both of us. Maybe even more. That's good. Glad you are excited to be a Clerk, it really is a great trade, if MSE OP didn't work out for me I would have considered going back in again as a Clerk.


----------



## deskjockey43

I left a 15 yr job in manufacturing to go back to school and get my Payroll Practitioner Cert.  Yeah, I WANT to be an RMS clerk.


----------



## Leeworthy

well hopefully you end up in a Fin Cell somewhere. Most of the times Pay isn't handled by you at all unless you are in Fin. As an RMS Clerk the majority of your daily job is going to be paperwork. Data entry into HRMS, Leave passes, drafting and proofing memos and letters, sorting incoming mail and initiating and finalizing claims.


----------



## deskjockey43

All of it is good with me...and training on peoplesoft which is a bonus.  Hopefully my credentials will get me into fin. eventually if not immediate.


----------



## Colta

Good on you guys for enjoying that stuff... me and budgets and all that stuff, just nope. Ya'll have far more patience then I do. I hope good news starts flowing your way soon. How are you making out with things FarmerD?


----------



## Pushpin

I'm excited for all of you!  I don't even know you and I look forward to your posts of offers!  ;D
I find out the results of my bloodwork on Monday.  I'm praying it all is in the clear so I can send the paperwork in and get passed the medical part.  My interview is all done, just the medical and background check awaits.  Here's hoping!


----------



## deskjockey43

Good Luck Pushpin!!!!!!


----------



## hmcgregor

Got to love waiting on medicals! Just had my ECG done but have to wait for the recruiting center to get back to me because the doctors office wants to charge me $200 for my doctor to sign 3 pieces of papers agreeing to past illnesses are under control :/. Loooong week!


----------



## Leeworthy

Hey Colta, Things here are still going. No word yet on anything being completed. Only been a full week since things were submitted for processing, ie credit check and background and PLAR.

I will send an email mid next week to check if things are progressing. None of my references have been contacted, but I also don't know if they will be contacted anyways since the prior service thing. They may just use that as my references as they know my character and work history based on my MPRR's.

I signed up for credit report monitoring and noticed a soft check done by an e-commerce authorized patron and I haven't applied for credit anywhere so that could have been Garda. Hurry up and wait I guess. No worries.


----------



## Colta

Well, hopefully all of that doesn't take too long. I know for me it took them about a week to initiate my background check and about a week from there for Garda to contact my references (only had to call one as that person gave them enough info to cover 5 years)... 
And yeah, gotta love the hurry up and wait.


----------



## Leeworthy

Yeah exactly. And since I have only been out 4 years the references that I used have known me for 15 with combined work history, so the first one they contact if they contact should suffice as 4 years previous my MPRR will provide them the info they require.

Good luck


----------



## Pushpin

An update on my side, my blood work came back with great news, no sign of diabetes!  ;D. I'm thrilled, now I just have to send the paperwork into the medical office in Fredericton to get sent to Ottawa.  And then I wait...


----------



## hmcgregor

That's awesome news! Good luck


----------



## Colta

Pushpin said:
			
		

> An update on my side, my blood work came back with great news, no sign of diabetes!  ;D. I'm thrilled, now I just have to send the paperwork into the medical office in Fredericton to get sent to Ottawa.  And then I wait...



That's awesome Pushpin! You're going through CFRC Fredericton? Me too!


----------



## Pushpin

Actually, I'm going through Charlottetown but my file was sent to Fredericton until my medical paperwork was completed and sent there.  The medical officers come from Fredericton to Ch'town every month (or every six weeks), I was fortunate to get in to the June session instead of waiting until the end of July.


----------



## Colta

Ah okay, that makes sense. Well hello fellow Maritimer anyway!


----------



## Pushpin

Colta said:
			
		

> Ah okay, that makes sense. Well hello fellow Maritimer anyway!
> [/quote
> 
> ;D]


----------



## deskjockey43

Excellent news Pushpin, another step closer!  I am still waiting for that call....


----------



## DAA

FarmerD said:
			
		

> Most of the times Pay isn't handled by you at all unless you are in Fin. As an RMS Clerk the majority of your daily job is going to be paperwork. Data entry into HRMS, Leave passes, drafting and proofing memos and letters, sorting incoming mail and initiating and finalizing claims.



RMS Clks at the Unit/Orderly Room Level are responsible for the day to day management of CCPS (Central Computation Pay System) and all payroll and benefit related functions.  If you happen to be assigned to a Comptroller related position, then you are looking at processing Account Payable/Receivable, budget and business planning functions/support.


----------



## mellauren

Anyone hear anything yet?
 Last I heard I had passed my medical, don't know about the back ground check yet, so I don't think I made this round of selections.


----------



## deskjockey43

All good things to know. I do currently work in an office environment where I do a lot of various sorting, filing, spreadsheets and some accounting functions within A/P and A/R. I also have my payroll certification so it would be nice to be in a financial position where I can use those skills.


----------



## Pushpin

I wouldn't mind working back in the finance part of things.  I used to work payroll, a/r, and a/p but it's been a few years now.  Let's face it, I'll just be happy to be selected!  
I figure the way things work, I do not imagine I'll be hearing back on things until late summer.  So for the time being, I've got to kick my running into gear (I'm only running a slow 5k, about 30-35 minutes; I need to pick up the pace) and my early morning circuit training begins on July 3rd.  How is everyone else preparing?


----------



## deskjockey43

Pacing around in circles staring at my phone and willing it to ring!  LOL   Just kidding.  I go to the gym daily, unless life interferes, like my daughter's gr8 grad. yesterday.  However, even a grad. ceremony offers up the chance to stand up, sit down, stand up, sit down, stand up, sit down.  Now, stretch your arms way over your head and crane your neck to get the right angle for your phone camera and HOLD position while 47 kids parade across the stage for you to video tape .

Next up, my brother's wedding, offering up more unconventional exercises.

Still waiting on THE call.


----------



## mellauren

I'm working out as well, had been running for a while but decided I wasn't seeing enough of an improvement so I got a personal trainer. Luckily one that already works with military members is able to help me where I'll really need it for life in the military. Still struggling with pushups but my squats, burpees, sandbag lifts (weight ball) And other stuff are really coming along.


----------



## Pushpin

It seems like you're definitely preparing well!  I haven't been as devoted to my workouts lately, I've been working nearly 60 house a week plus I'm a mom with 2 young kids.  It's been hard to find the time but I'm just gonna have to suck it up.  My pushups are pretty good, I'm in decent shape but I wonder if it's good enough.  I'm an older applicant so while I'm in pretty good shape for my age, am I good enough shape for BMQ?  I guess I'll have to keep pushing.  My fitness instructor used to do the fitness tests and training for the Navy base in Halifax and she told me that I'd be considered in the top percentile for fitness there.  But that doesn't really mean much, BMQ is a very different ballgame.

I can't imagine how nerve-wracking it is for you deskjockey.  I hope the call cones soon!!
Mellauren, you're a bit ahead of me, I still have to send my medical paperwork in, I hope you get merit listed quickly!


----------



## deskjockey43

I am going a wee bit crazy with the waiting, but I try to keep my mind occupied with other things.  Thanks for asking Pushpin


----------



## Colta

I just got word that my background check is finally done! So now I'm waiting for the reliability screening to be signed off and then merit listed. Hopefully that doesn't take too long! I'm getting so anxious to get going. 

Hopefully you won't be waiting too much longer deskjockey


----------



## deskjockey43

I am really really really hoping to hear today.  Congrats on the finished background check, you are almost there!!!

Sigh....today please, today..........dangitall phone....RING!!!!!!!


----------



## theOfficialRJ

I had originally applied for the infantry but I didn't get the position because my eyesight didn't meet the requirements. All three of my trade choices were combat trades and I couldn't get into any of them because of my glasses. So I had to change it last minute to vehicle tech. Hopefully after my five year contract is done I can get LASIK done and try for infantry again. I got my job offer sometime during the end of May and I'm starting BMQ on the 27th of July.


----------



## DAA

theOfficialRJ said:
			
		

> I had originally applied for the infantry but I didn't get the position because my eyesight didn't meet the requirements. All three of my trade choices were combat trades and I couldn't get into any of them because of my glasses. So I had to change it last minute to vehicle tech. Hopefully after my five year contract is done I can get LASIK done and try for infantry again. I got my job offer sometime during the end of May and I'm starting BMQ on the 27th of July.



If you really really wanted a Combat Arms occupations, you should have done the Lasik right from the start.

But congrats on getting an offer and you just never know!  The impulse to go combat arms, might go away.   Good luck!


----------



## theOfficialRJ

DAA said:
			
		

> If you really really wanted a Combat Arms occupations, you should have done the Lasik right from the start.
> 
> But congrats on getting an offer and you just never know!  The impulse to go combat arms, might go away.   Good luck!



I didn't have enough money OR time to get LASIK done. I was given a month to make up my mind and let them know if I wanted to close my file or select a support trade that I do qualify for. Besides, I didn't select the vehicle tech trade just to get in. Working on cars is a hobby of mine and being a mechanic had always been my backup plan in case the military didn't really work out. This way I can get my education paid for, get five years of experience and then switch to infantry and do what I've always wanted to do. it's a win win!


----------



## DAA

theOfficialRJ said:
			
		

> I didn't have enough money OR time to get LASIK done. I was given a month to make up my mind and let them know if I wanted to close my file or select a support trade that I do qualify for. Besides, I didn't select the vehicle tech trade just to get in. Working on cars is a hobby of mine and being a mechanic had always been my backup plan in case the military didn't really work out. This way I can get my education paid for, get five years of experience and then switch to infantry and do what I've always wanted to do. it's a win win!



If you are happy with the occupation you were offered, then that's all that counts.

Good luck on your new career as a member of the CF!


----------



## mariomike

theOfficialRJ said:
			
		

> being a mechanic had always been my backup plan in case the military didn't really work out.



Congratulations and Good Luck.

I want to show you this,

Certificates of Military Achievement Recognized in Ontario and Alberta.
http://army.ca/forums/threads/112669/post-1266217.html#msg1266217


----------



## mellauren

So if people are getting offers for the Aug 3 BMQ does that mean all the spots for the July 27th are full?  Or are at least spoken for?


----------



## deskjockey43

Probably.  And now I get to wait through another weekend before I might get a call...

Happy Friday everyone and may the odds be ever in your favour ☺


----------



## Pushpin

The wait must be driving you crazy!

So I noticed that they are no longer hiring RMS Clerks, what happens to applications like ours that are currently in process?  Mine is actually on hold until my medical gets completed, I'm not gonna lie, it definitely makes me nervous.  I'd hate to have to wait a year, I'm already a much older applicant.


----------



## deskjockey43

I think it depends on how many were on the merit list vs how many positions they need to fill.  There may be more than one selection per year as well...depends on the need.  If there were enough on the merit list for this round then those people will get called.  If there were more than enough....they will only call from the top of the list down until they fill the need, the rest will be waiting for the next round.

And yes...going crazy.


----------



## Pushpin

So I guess I have to hope they open up for another round later this year then as I am not yet merit listed.  How disappointing!  Especially after my RC telling me how competitive I would be.  I'm so bummed out right now.
Good luck to those who are merit listed though!


----------



## deskjockey43

Hey, I am just guessing here. Don't take my word for it. I could very well be totally wrong and they may have just closed it because there are enough applicants already in the system but not necessarily all merit listed yet.


----------



## mellauren

Deskjockey43 is right, that's what my interview told me, that there were enough applicants in the system so they didn't need to take more. And I'm not merit listed yet either but that didn't matter. So you just have to compete with the rest of us who have already applied.


----------



## Pushpin

Thanks for the insight, I'll keep plugging away until I get the official word from the CF.  One of my trade choices is still hiring (WFE Tech) and who knows what the next few months will bring.


----------



## theOfficialRJ

mariomike said:
			
		

> Congratulations and Good Luck.
> 
> I want to show you this,
> 
> Certificates of Military Achievement Recognized in Ontario and Alberta.
> http://army.ca/forums/threads/112669/post-1266217.html#msg1266217



Thanks for that information! So completion of vehicle tech QL5 would be equivalent to having a journeyman ticket for auto tech?


----------



## wangman

hi guys,

i'm still waiting for my offer for electrical technician. curious to see if anybody stumbling upon this thread would care to share their insight on the trade 

PS: good luck to the crowd of rmc clerks here awaiting calls!


----------



## mariomike

wangman said:
			
		

> i'm still waiting for my offer for electrical technician. curious to see if anybody stumbling upon this thread would care to share their insight on the trade



Electrical Technician Navy  
http://army.ca/forums/threads/108780.0


----------



## wangman

Very much appreciated mariomike, but I've already looked through that haha. I was hoping there'd be others to provide additional input. 

Also, any other E-tech hopefuls waiting like myself?!


----------



## deskjockey43

I got the call!!!!!!  I am in!!!!!  RMS Clerk - Navy. BMQ Aug 3!


----------



## Pushpin

That's awesome deskjourney!!!  Congrats!!


----------



## hmcgregor

Awesome news! Never been so happy for sprinkle I don't know lol!! Congratulations!


----------



## deskjockey43

I will still be watching the threads for all of you to post good news!


----------



## hmcgregor

Hahaha I meant someone.... Not sprinkle... Shame lol


----------



## deskjockey43

hmcgregor said:
			
		

> Hahaha I meant someone.... Not sprinkle... Shame lol



I knew what you meant and thank you


----------



## wangman

nice deskjockey!

I don't think anybody here doubted your ability to get in.


----------



## Leeworthy

Congrats desk jockey.


----------



## mellauren

Nice, great job!! Deskjockey. I agree with wangman, knew you would get in.


----------



## deskjockey43

You guys are so awesome 😆


----------



## NewportArmy

This RMS Clerk wanna be just got an email the other day that they are calling/setting an interview appointment in the next five business days! I'm super excited  but no idea what that means for a timeline   :nod:


----------



## deskjockey43

Good Luck NewportArmy


----------



## mellauren

I got off the phone with my interviewer, he said there is 24 RMS clerk spots left, there was a selection yesterday and there is another one on the July 13th.
  I finally have everything done, so now I'm just waiting for the paper work to get finished to merit list me and there is no reason I shouldn't be done for the selection on the 13th. He said it looks like they are choosing about 8 each time.   So am crossing my fingers that my paperwork gets processed quickly.


----------



## deskjockey43

That is awesome news!!  It is a relief to many to know there are still spots and selections coming up soon.

And congrats to everyone....we have hit 100 posts in this thread  LOL


----------



## DAA

mellauren said:
			
		

> so now I'm just waiting for the paper work to get finished to merit list me and there is no reason I shouldn't be done for the selection on the 13th.



What paperwork is left to get finished?


----------



## mellauren

He said that the background check is done and sent back from the company but hasn't been put through. Something like that, and then isn't there a step to actually merit list me?


----------



## DAA

mellauren said:
			
		

> He said that the background check is done and sent back from the company but hasn't been put through.



Sounds like the reliability screening hasn't yet been finalized.  If that's the case, it could take another 3-5 weeks.


----------



## jolessana

Got the call this afternoon! Aug 3 BMQ! YAY!! :nod: :nod:


----------



## Pushpin

Congrats jolessana!  And welcome to all newcomers!

It seems like it's an exciting time to be applying for RMS Clerks around here!  Great news about your background check being done mellauren, one step closer, you are so close!

So after doing as much research as I can, I think my heart is set on RMS Clerk as my first (and possibly only) trade choice.  At this current time, it is ranked third on my file.  I've interviewed for all three of my trade choices so it wouldn't impact anything at this time.  Should I call/email to switch RMS Clerk to my #1 choice or leave things as is?  I really would love to get back into my office work but I wouldn't be disappointed in getting an offer for my other trades, I just think I want RMS Clerk the most.  What are your thoughts?

And as for my file, I would love to be merit listed by the end of July but I'm thinking end of August is more realistic, possibly even later.  I'm a planner by nature and this CF application throws me for such a loop.    Must learn to go with the flow... ha!


----------



## Colta

I'm right there with you Pushpin... I like to know when to expect things and I like to plan things, even more so now that my husband is graduating bmq next week. Waiting around to get into bmq while he's in Borden on PAT is going to be torture (hopefully he can come home on leave for a few weeks). I waiting for my reliability screening to be completed so I can be merit listed and hopefully get an offer. Of course, because it's the summer and people have lives, lol... the person doing my reliability screening is on vacay until next Monday... but hey, everyone needs time off, even recruiters.  ;D
So hopefully by the end of next week I'll get merit listed in time for the next selections... I've got everything crossed!

And congrats to you Deskjockey and Jolessana! That's awesome!


----------



## deskjockey43

Congrats jolessana!  Pushkin,  Colta...things will happen for you too, I am sure.  Just another case of hurry up and wait.

The good news is thing ARE moving along.  It only seems like forever right now. For me, now that I know...time is screaming by at hyperspeed! (Although it drags it's a $$ when I am at my soon to be old job).

Fast or slow, I am excited for this new chapter to begin.

Good luck to all still waiting!


----------



## NewportArmy

Thanks deskjockey! My hubby was laughing at me the other day... I'm hoping I can go to BMQ to have "down time"... I'm a wife, mother and currently work 14 hr days while trying to run and exercise to prepare for BMQ should I be chosen.

Oh, by the way, it's nice to find a bunch of planners and organized thinkers to hang out with during this time! So exciting for you who have got the call and those that are in process!


----------



## deskjockey43

OK NewportArmy, I am gonna have to laugh too....I don't think BMQ can qualify as downtime lol.  It will be different though.


----------



## Colta

My husband was talking to a few military wives who are on his platoon that dealt with being home while their husbands were away at BMQ and they all said BMQ was way easier mentally then being home alone... 
Seeing as how that's the situation we're currently in and how tough it's been to be home alone... I think BMQ will be a bit of a break, at least mentally.


----------



## Pushpin

I must admit, I don't imagine BMQ will be a break for me.  I haven't had to deal with people yelling at me in a long time and I imagine that will be pretty hard for me to mentally handle.  But I'm stubborn, resilient, and pretty darn hard working so I hope that translates well at BMQ.  And while I'm a mom, multi-tasking for me can sometimes be a struggle.  I'm sure my husband will struggle on his side too being the stay at home parent.  He works away from home usually so I handle separation quite well, but 3 months is pretty long to be away from my kids.  That will be tough for me.

I really wish I did this whole CF thing pre-kids, so much easier, plus I'd be younger, ha!

Tomorrow morning I start early morning workouts again.  I'm excited, I've missed working out!


----------



## mellauren

Wouldn't that be nice if it was a break mentality. I have dealt with my husband being deployed or away lots. So I know what it's like to be home alone with and without kids, and if basic is easier then that mentally I'll look forward to that lol. But I think it will be neat being the one that gets to go and do something new. Even if that something is people yelling at me and getting no sleep, it's a challenge and I need a challenge. (One of my biggest worries is falling asleep in class lol, but was told if I think I'm going to, just ask to stand up at the back of class). Those of you that gave already gotten your date will have to keep us updated on how things are.


----------



## Pushpin

mellauren, falling asleep is my biggest concern too!!  Haha!


----------



## deskjockey43

I've read about the sleep deprivation thing in BMQ, but I figure we have one up on those youngsters....we have children.  There is NO sleep deprivation like the kind that happens with a newborn.  If you've done that, (I did it 3 times) you can handle anything IMHO.


----------



## Colta

This is the first time we've been apart like this since we moved in together 8 years ago and I've been finding it very stressful. I think having something to focus on all day, knowing that every day I make it through is one step closer to my goals/dreams and being back with him will help a lot.
It's been a really long 3 months (he grads next week) and I'm so proud of him, but I'm ready for it to be my turn. He can be the one fretting at home (or Borden ) for a little while.


----------



## wangman

Colta, you sound so adorable. I hope you and your husband can reunite soon 

In other news, I won't be joining you guys as I just received my E-tech offer for the august 10th bmq.  :'(


----------



## mellauren

So true about the sleep deprivation and kids lol I'm still getting woken up at least 2 times a night lol. My problem is that the job I'm at now I only sit for maybe an hour a day for lunch and coffee, so I'm use to waking around or standing a lot. So sitting down listening to people will be hard.  The last time I took first aid there was only ten people in the class and it was definitely noticeable my head flopping lol.
  I also worry that all the people around at night my mommy hearing will keep me up. But then I don't usually hear my hubby and he is in the same room lol. But then we'll probably be so tired won't be an issue. 
Colta, unfortunately you will get use to being apart but I think that it makes you appreciate them more and in most cases makes a stronger relationship.


----------



## Colta

mellauren said:
			
		

> Colta, unfortunately you will get use to being apart but I think that it makes you appreciate them more and in most cases makes a stronger relationship.



Well... I haven't gotten there yet, and I'm okay if I never do... it's not something I want to get used to. I do appreciate the time we've had together (I've made 3 trips up to visit) and I think our relationship is stronger for it... but I'll be glad when I get into bmq and know when I'll be hitting Borden as well. We may not be able to live together, but at least we'll be in the same area. I'm hoping that once basic is out of the way for both of us, things will settle down a little bit as we'll both be on the same base with courses running about the same length of time. Of course there are tons of ups and downs and who knows what with the military... but it would be better than what we have now.


----------



## deskjockey43

Congrats Wangman!!!!

On the kids , Hubby and being apart end of things.....I will miss my family terribly and am counting on BMQ to keep me distracted from that 
On the flip side, two of my kids are teenagers and one might as well be at 23.....so BMQ is an escape route.


----------



## Colta

wangman said:
			
		

> Colta, you sound so adorable. I hope you and your husband can reunite soon
> 
> In other news, I won't be joining you guys as I just received my E-tech offer for the august 10th bmq.  :'(



Congrats wangman and thanks! lol...


----------



## Pushpin

Congrats wangman!!

Colta, you have got the right idea.  I have gotten used to being apart from my husband that it really is no big deal.  In fact, we often joke that we need the separation to keep our marriage intact, ha!  But 12 years later, still together.  And we'll survive this too I'm sure.

I hear ya on the kids and sleep deprivation.  It took years for my kids to sleep through the nights and I'd be awake in a second at the slightest sound.  I'm with you mellauren on the mommy ears.  I can sleep through all sorts of things but not my kids.  And maybe snoring, that could be problematic...


----------



## Colta

Thanks Pushpin... we just celebrated 11 years together on the 18th of June, we'll be married for 6 in August. We were high school sweethearts and moved in together right after highschool to go to college, so I've never been on my own before. It's been a challenging experience and not one that I've particularly enjoyed. I know that once we're back together it's going to be like we were never apart and things will settle down... but it's hard not to get down when it all feels so far away. 
I'm really looking forward to bmq and the distraction it'll provide. It'll be nice to be busy and have something going on. We don't have kids (couldn't) so I've really only got our dog to keep me company.


----------



## mellauren

Well another week of waiting done. I have one more week of work and then I get to go on holidays so hopefully the next two weeks go by fast and I'm distracted the whole time. Then that gets me past the next selection date.


----------



## Colta

Yeah... I'm hoping to just make it on the merit list for the selection date. With my luck though I probably won't.  :brickwall:


----------



## Leeworthy

I hear ya. Credit checked, not waiting for results from all of that. Next MSE Course is September so not to worried atm. That's 2 months away, and a lot can happen in 2 months. I still have a great full-time day to day job to keep me occupied, but being a truck driver it gives me lots of time to sit and think about all the what if's while im killing my 6-14 hour driving day lol.


----------



## Colta

Yeah... that's when I figure I'll (hopefully) get into BMQ. Should things not go well and it take another week or so to get my reliability screening done, I know there will be another selection some late July/Aug... so I'll get it sorted eventually, just hoping for sooner rather then later. 
Fingers crossed I guess...


----------



## mellauren

Colta, from the sounds of it you are in the exact spot as me, my interviewer said I have high chances of merit listed for the selection. I'm hoping that's what happens. 
FarmerD, I know what you mean about a lot of time to think about the what if's. I think that's half the problem. Helps coming on here though.


----------



## hmcgregor

Just sent in all my medical papers so Iam officially waiting now lol... Good times


----------



## wangman

mellauren said:
			
		

> Colta, from the sounds of it you are in the exact spot as me, my interviewer said I have high chances of merit listed for the selection. I'm hoping that's what happens.
> FarmerD, I know what you mean about a lot of time to think about the what if's. I think that's half the problem. Helps coming on here though.



If your interviewer's throwing positivity in your direction, I'd say there's no issue in having high hopes. I know it's easier said than done, but try not to dwell too much on the "what ifs". You guys sound like you're in a good spot.


----------



## deskjockey43

Now in my last week of my current job!  I have 3 weeks free between end of job and BMQ, however, looking at the loooooong list of items to get completed, I am wondering if it will be enough time!  It seems that time is passing by so very fast when I am trying to get things organized, but so slow sometimes too.  How to fit things in, like promising my parents that we will visit before I go off to Quebec, but the weekends are already filling up fast.....My daughter's 23rd birthday, my brother's wedding, birthday celebrations on my partner's side.....and in between, arranging finances, cleaning house, painting, shopping for kit items, PT and so much more.


----------



## mellauren

Deskjockey43 sounds like you have a busy couple of weeks. I think that if/ when I get an offer chances are I'll end up working and training someone until the weekend before I leave lol. Though I might end up taking extra long lunches for extra PT.  
I'm really hoping that I get Aug 10th now. Gives me time for my parents to come out and visit. And that seems to be the BMQ that people are starting to get offers for.


----------



## Colta

mellauren said:
			
		

> Colta, from the sounds of it you are in the exact spot as me, my interviewer said I have high chances of merit listed for the selection. I'm hoping that's what happens.
> FarmerD, I know what you mean about a lot of time to think about the what if's. I think that's half the problem. Helps coming on here though.



Yeah I am... though I haven't gotten the positive feedback from the person working on my reliability screening. I've gotten it from others in the recruitment staff though. I'm hoping against hope that I make it onto the merit list in time for the next selection. This bit of limbo has been the worst. I know once I'm merit listed it'll be more limbo, but at least then I know I have a chance at receiving a call... right now until I hit that list I don't, and it's driving me nuts.


----------



## FortYorkRifleman

Although I am not going for a support trade (I'm going Reg Force Infantry) I can empathize with the waiting. I have two waivers waiting to be either approved or denied but one thing I have found out while waiting is that I'm not as physically fit as I thought I am. I can do 7km run no problem but anything more and I struggle so that is my objective, breaking past that and going to 8 then 9 and so forth. Strength wise I can deadlift 250lb which is 105 lbs above my current weight, two more things I aim to build upon. Along with increasing the amount of push ups, chin ups, amount of weight I can ruck I have a lot of work ahead of me. I, and I think you all, should look at each day you don't know as a day you DO know you can do something. Go out for another run, learn how to stretch better, or work on something you do have control over.


----------



## km1984

deskjockey43 said:
			
		

> Now in my last week of my current job!  I have 3 weeks free between end of job and BMQ, however, looking at the loooooong list of items to get completed, I am wondering if it will be enough time!  It seems that time is passing by so very fast when I am trying to get things organized, but so slow sometimes too.  How to fit things in, like promising my parents that we will visit before I go off to Quebec, but the weekends are already filling up fast.....My daughter's 23rd birthday, my brother's wedding, birthday celebrations on my partner's side.....and in between, arranging finances, cleaning house, painting, shopping for kit items, PT and so much more.


Tell me about it. I am also on the last week of my job now. I have a trip planned to BC, we had it planned before I got the offer. I have a bathroom I started painting that I need to finish tomorrow before work, I would like to paint my bedroom but most likely will have to wait. Oh I have also painted 1 wall downstairs, oh I also am repainting my house when I am back. On top of that I am stressing out a little that I will actually make through and that everything will be OK afterwords. Oh plus I still need to pack items, clean my house, put my clothes away that I will not need. So much and not enough time lol.


----------



## mellauren

FortYorkRifleman said:
			
		

> . think you all, should look at each day you don't know as a day you DO know you can do something. Go out for another run, learn how to stretch better, or work on something you do have control over.


I wish it was that easy. I would love to be able to go workout instead of thinking about waiting. Unfortunately most of the time I'm thinking is when I'm at work. (A lot of my job is not mentally challenging so it leaves my mind open to wonder) 
Even now whenever I'm on here I'm at work, waiting for something to finish to move into the next and thinking do I go workout at lunch for 25 min or take a short lunch and workout after work and have an hour workout. (Think the sorry lunch/long workout wins) 
So waiting and wondering lol
4 more work days till holidays though!!


----------



## deskjockey43

Holidays spent working out and getting last minute things done.....

Trying to convince my other half to go to the cottage for at least two days while we both have time off.  Can swim around the island for PT


----------



## NewportArmy

I finally got the email with some dates for interview options~totally stoked!


----------



## mellauren

NewportArmy said:
			
		

> I finally got the email with some dates for interview options~totally stoked!



Nice! Not much more now.


----------



## deskjockey43

That's fantastic news NewportArmy!!  Good Luck!!


----------



## mellauren

Still not merit listed, thinking my interviewer was being optimistic about how fast the security clearance go. So looks like I probably won't make the next selection, on July 13th. Which sucks but I'll get there eventually. Just gives me more time to get into better shape. Went running this morning. Circuit training yesterday and tomorrow. 

Anyone heard anything about any new RMS clerks from last weeks selection?  Or how many spots are left. I'm hoping there are some air RMS clerks left.


----------



## LittleMama

I just had my cfat on the 6th and got the email saying I successfully completed it and it is now being evaluated against other candidates, Im hoping for RMS as well but on the forces site it doesn't say they're hiring for that which worries me.... I'm already so anxious I want to get my interview and medical done. I was hoping for a late august early September BMQ but who knows.....


----------



## Colta

mellauren said:
			
		

> Still not merit listed, thinking my interviewer was being optimistic about how fast the security clearance go. So looks like I probably won't make the next selection, on July 13th. Which sucks but I'll get there eventually. Just gives me more time to get into better shape. Went running this morning. Circuit training yesterday and tomorrow.
> 
> Anyone heard anything about any new RMS clerks from last weeks selection?  Or how many spots are left. I'm hoping there are some air RMS clerks left.



I hear ya on that one. This is week two of waiting (I guess really week 1 since nothing got done last week) to be merit listed. This part seems to be taking a while. I doubt I'll make it for the 13th either. But hey, maybe for the end of July right? Just gotta keep hoping. I've got everything crossed for a sept BMQ at the least


----------



## Leeworthy

Yup. Still waiting here as well. Nothing back on my PLAR and nothing back from credit and reference check. This will be week 4 since it was sent and week 2 since they have been working on it.


----------



## deskjockey43

Are you guys all checking in with your MCC for updates?  I found every 2 weeks was usually the way to go...


----------



## mariomike

deskjockey43 said:
			
		

> Are you guys all checking in with your MCC for updates?  I found every 2 weeks was usually the way to go...



See also,

"•   Check up on the status of your application every 30 days with the Recruiting Detachment processing your application."
http://milnet.ca/forums/threads/118929.0.html


----------



## deskjockey43

One time I waited 4 weeks to ask for an update, only to find out that they did not have all my medical forms yet.  This was NOT because I did not send them in, but because my Dr's office had not forwarded them to the CFRC.  After that, I politely asked for an update every two weeks.


----------



## emm

The same thing happened to me with documents except it was the recruiting centre who failed to tell me that there was extra forms to get filled out. It resulted in me waiting almost 2 extra months  :-\


----------



## mellauren

I wouldn't of phoned at all this week cause I talked to my interviewer last week but I really wanted to see if I had been merit listed before this weekend to make the selection date next week. Was holding out hope for it but not so. Nothing to call about after this for a while. Nothing more then to wait for being merit listed and the next selection.


----------



## deskjockey43

mellauren:  I get ya.  Nothing more frustrating than the response telling you basically "nothing new".  So tough to wait when it's so close you can almost taste it.  It will come....


----------



## DAA

mellauren said:
			
		

> I wouldn't of phoned at all this week cause I talked to my interviewer last week but I really wanted to see if I had been merit listed before this weekend to make the selection date next week. Was holding out hope for it but not so. Nothing to call about after this for a while. Nothing more then to wait for being merit listed and the next selection.





			
				DAA said:
			
		

> Sounds like the reliability screening hasn't yet been finalized.  If that's the case, it could take another 3-5 weeks.



Can't say I didn't tell you so........

And you're probably still waiting for those checks to be started.  So the 3-5 week wait, is still pending.


----------



## mellauren

So how goes the prep for those of you that know your BMQ dates? And the physical prep for those of us that don't? 
I just did a 5 km with my brother (holidays are wonderful, though still waking up at 5:30 to run)  still needs improvement but way better as I keep it up. Finally got a belt for water and I can carry my phone, anyone know a good running app?


----------



## deskjockey43

I am collecting kit, arranging things at home, running around getting paperwork together and marveling at how the time seems to be flying by now that I know when I am leaving.  Since my civvy job has ended, I am getting up and hitting the gym every day as well.


----------



## theOfficialRJ

mellauren said:
			
		

> So how goes the prep for those of you that know your BMQ dates? And the physical prep for those of us that don't?
> I just did a 5 km with my brother (holidays are wonderful, though still waking up at 5:30 to run)  still needs improvement but way better as I keep it up. Finally got a belt for water and I can carry my phone, anyone know a good running app?



My favourite running app is called "Zombies RUN!". It's the work of a genius.


----------



## NewportArmy

My interview was finally scheduled  Thursday  I'm just a wee bit excited


----------



## deskjockey43

Excellent news Newport army!   Best of luck!


----------



## NewportArmy

Thanks Deskjockey43!!


----------



## Pushpin

Good luck Newport army!

Not much happening on my side, very busy with work, it helps keep my mind off what's happening (or not) on the CF front.  I promised myself I'd wait until the end of July to call for a status update.  Patience isnt really my strong suit.  As for fitness, my pushups are going well, I can do 25 but I admit that's at wide grip.  The narrow grip probably drops that in half but I'm still working on them.  And my running is a hit or miss.  I can do a 5k just not in my preferred time.  So I'm putting in some speed drills and intervals in hopes of dropping the time a bit.  I haven't started yet but I'd really like to be running a longer distance as well; soon.


----------



## Colta

Finally finally finally! Things are starting to get done on my file! I emailed the Lt working on my file yesterday to ask if there was any possibility of me being merit listed for Vehicle tech in time for the next selection date... next thing I know today I'm getting a call from the people working on my file asking for some info so they can start making calls and getting my reliability screening done!
They've been calling my old employers (that Garda didn't call) and my references... so yay! Hopefully everything works out good and I'm off to the merit list soon! They said as long as things go well and they can verify everything in the next couple days, there's a possibility I'll make it in time for the next selection... so fingers crossed!


----------



## Leeworthy

Great news Colta. Glad things are moving again for you. Just a short stones throw away and you should be course loaded for a BMQ and off on your way!


----------



## Colta

Leeworthy said:
			
		

> Great news Colta. Glad things are moving again for you. Just a short stones throw away and you should be course loaded for a BMQ and off on your way!



That's the dream!


----------



## Pushpin

Awesome news Colta!  The end is in sight for you!!


----------



## Colta

Pushpin said:
			
		

> Awesome news Colta!  The end is in sight for you!!



I hope! Watch it all stall out again... lol, positive thoughts!! Woosahh!


----------



## deskjockey43

Good luck Colta!!!


----------



## NewportArmy

Had my interview today. Now my medical is being sent to Ottawa and all those lovely checks begin. I don't know when but pretty excited I've done everything now it's up to the system to process the rest!

Recruiting Centre: Victoria
Regular/ Reserve: Regular Army
Officer/NCM: NCM
Trade choice 1: RMS clerk
Applied: June 2014/ Reactivated May 2015
CFAT: Passed July 2014
Medical: July 2014/ Updated July 2015
Interview: July 2015
Merit Listed: 
Position offered:
Swearing in:
BMQ:


----------



## deskjockey43

Got all things crossed for you!


----------



## mellauren

Selections July 27 and I think Aug 10th. Fingers crossed lol


----------



## Leeworthy

Selection for my trade is the 10th of Aug as well.


----------



## Colta

mellauren said:
			
		

> Selections July 27 and I think Aug 10th. Fingers crossed lol



Right there with ya Mellauren...


----------



## jonathancharrier

Hi there. I've applied for a traffic tech trade. Been in the process for a long time, well over a year.. I passed the aptitude test, the background and reliability screening as well as thr interview. I just recently, this past Tuesday completed my medical exam. Just waiting for the approval . I'm really hoping to start bmq in August . anyone have any insight on how long after the medical they got it approved ? Cheers


----------



## mariomike

jonathancharrier said:
			
		

> . anyone have any insight on how long after the medical they got it approved ?



TIMINGS - ESTIMATED TIMES FOR_______________  
https://army.ca/forums/threads/81054.0/nowap.html


----------



## mellauren

Hey jonathancharrier, everyone is different. I went for my medical on may 20, had to do a eye Dr form that went in on the 28th, it was sent in on June 30th and came back on July 16. But that's just an example. As for starting in Aug. Good luck on that because after the medical is the background check/reliability screening and that's taking longer then the Medical did. And then you have to wait for the selections. Basically what I'm telling you is doing hold your breath for an Aug date. But you never know.


----------



## jonathancharrier

@mellauren I have already passed my background checks. The medical is the last step of my process. On a side note. You don't know if they do fall intakes at bmq do they ?


----------



## mellauren

Nice on the background checks, that will definitely put you ahead. 
It doesn't say on the site if there are any after Aug 17. But they had them last year. So I'm assuming so. Hopefully they will update that soon so that I know of other possible dates I might get into.


----------



## Pushpin

Good luck everyone!!

I'm feeling a bit displaced lately.  I'm working for an awful employer and so I guess I'm feeling impatient about the whole process even though I fully was aware of the long wait times, in fact I wasn't expecting BMQ until next March!  But I also wasn't expecting to write the CFAT and get the interview and medical done in 2 weeks time so my plans got thrown around.  So on my next day off (whenever that is... one of my main issues at work), I've decided to head into my RC and chat with them again.  Perhaps they can let me know where my application is, I'm assuming I'm waiting for a clear on my medical but who knows.

As for now I'll keep running and cheering you all from my little corner until I too, can join you in the CF.


----------



## mellauren

Anyone hear anything from the selections on July 13th? Or know of any BMQ dates after Aug 17th? Wondering if they are still every week for a while longer or starts showing down.


----------



## NewportArmy

One of my references let me know he got the call today. I'm pretty excited. I'm so hoping I get merit listed in time for the August 10th selection date - and that I get selected too!!!


----------



## deskjockey43

3 more sleeps till swearing in!  Less than a week till I leave for bmq!  I am so excited that I am practically vibrating!  It is a HUGE life change, a bit daunting, somewhat overwhelming at times, but exactly what I want and I am so looking forward to the challenge!


----------



## km1984

At least you have time between swearing in and flying lol. I swear I'm Friday and fly Saturday. Trying to pack anything I may need and anything that may come in handy. Which isn't a lot but still seems to take up space. I am excited but worried I may not be able to do it at the same time. Mind tricks I play on myself.


----------



## deskjockey43

I know exactly how that feels. The self inflicted mind games...but we shall stay positive and help our platoon mates stay positive as well.


----------



## km1984

Of course! Work as a team and try our best!


----------



## mellauren

I good luck you two. I hope you do great. I (and good luck to everyone else going soon too)  I hope to see you guys there soon, and that you'll be sharing all your newly gained wisdom with us. Lol


----------



## Pushpin

Good luck at BMQ!!  Let us know how it goes, I'd love to hear your experiences!

So I stopped in to my local RC today to see if he had any news.  He didn't, my file is still waiting in Ottawa to be declared medically fit.  He did let me know that there is a real chance that my file will be closed though on account of the trades being closed.  He even let me look at the file on his computer regarding what trades are open and still processing.  There isn't much.  We discussed that should I be declared medically fit, they will probably still process me until the official word to close the trade to even the processing files.  It's a bit of a blow but until the official word, I'll just keep doing my part to wait and get into the best condition for BMQ.  My running has come a long way, I ran a great 5k over the weekend in about 27 minutes and that was supposed to be my distance run day.  Today, I put in some sprints which didn't make me feel like dying so I'm taking that as a win, ha!  And my pushups are looking good, but sometimes a struggle to throw out more than 20.  As the fall approaches, the more I feel I'd rather attend BMQ in the spring anyway.  Here's hoping it happens one way or another!


----------



## jonathancharrier

Finally after a 15 month long wait, I got my offer today . I have a swearing in ceremony on August 17th and I start bmq on September 7th .. Occupation traffic tech!! My persistence has finally paid off. I hope this can be some inspiration and motivation for others who think the day will never come. I've thought about giving up and moving on lotd but I stuck with it.


----------



## NewportArmy

CONGRATULATIONS! I'm so happy for you all! Those who just had their enrollment ceremony! Those who got their offer! It's so exciting!


----------



## mellauren

Congrats on the offer, that's a long wait. 

Question for everyone, how do you stay motivated to keep working out when it is taking forever? I enjoy going and working out 2-3 times a week usually but I'm really trying to get fit for BMQ So 5 is better, but working 50 hrs a week and raising 2 young kids (2&5) and going 5 days a week is hard to do, and takes a lot of motivation, how is everyone doing it? (Guess it doesn't help that I'm going on 11 days of working straight)


----------



## jonathancharrier

Hi mellauren it was definitely hard to stay motivated but honestly these forums are great sources of motivation. I have a pretty lousy dead end job and am raising a 2 year old girl so that was huge motivation for me to keep pushing through. Good luck to you .. What recruiting centre are you dealing with? And where are you at in your application ?


----------



## mellauren

I'm at the background checks stage, which seem to be what is the longest hold up for me so far. Not sure if it's because they didn't have my marriage cert. (Granted never asked for it). But then I know that there is a lot of BMQ in July/ Aug and again in sept. So they are probably going thru a lot of applicants right now.


----------



## Pushpin

Congrats Jonathan on your offer!  Traffic tech is on my list of trades as well!

Mellauren, staying motivated is hard.  And that's without work and a family on top of things.  I have no life so the gym has become my place to go.  With running, seeing the results of my efforts helps keep me going.  Sign up for some races, have some fun with your running if you can.  I signed up for a neon glow in the dark race in mid-August, I'm looking forward to it!  And this year, the Terry Fox run is being held on the Confederation Bridge, I definitely don't want to miss that!  And I'm joining a group of friends to do a team marathon in October, which I've been wanting to do for years.  So check your area, sign yourself up for a couple fun 5k races and enjoy running, if you can.
As for working out, switch things up if you can.  Try kayaking or a spin class.  Have you tried TRX training, it's one of my fave workouts.  My schedule as of right now is M-W-F, circuit Training in the morning, then T-TH and one weekend day, I do some sort of running.  I always take one day off.  Good luck!  You're nearly done the process and BMQ will be upon you soon!!


----------



## emm

I stay motivated and work on my running by joining virtual run clubs and virtual races. You are held accountable as part of a team and you also have fun while doing it. The one I run with regularly is the Harry Potter running club and you can still get medals and stuff for doing the virtual races. There are also apps like charity mile that donate money to charity for every mile you run. I also try to turn my running in to a day trip ( I live in Calgary so I will take a trip out to the mountains to a trail specifically for a mountain run or really tough hike up a mountain).  Just a few tips that helped me that might help you guys?


----------



## mellauren

Finally some progress!  A few references have been called!! (Or emailed)


----------



## mellauren

Finally got merit listed on Friday. Hope that means I get a call soon. Fingers crossed.


----------



## Pushpin

Yay!  Congrats mellauren!!  It's gonna happen soon for ya!


----------



## NewportArmy

Is there a website or something we can find out we are merit listed or do we just have to wait for a response to emailing our interviewer? Just reallllllly antsy here


----------



## mellauren

Email, sorry newportarmy,  it would be a great idea if they had a site we could log into to check the status but not so.


----------



## NewportArmy

Guess what? I finally got an update. Everything has gone through except my medical which is currently being reviewed. Sitting at the five week mark, it's nice to know it's being reviewed and *fingers crossed* won't take that long for it to pass?


----------



## jonathancharrier

@newportarmy for me it was about 2.5 weeks after I did the medical that I got my job offer, so hopefully you'll be getting the call soon, good luck !


----------



## NewportArmy

thank you   ;D ;D ;D


----------



## Leeworthy

Congrats all. My application is now on hold for 30 days. Had some things on my credit i needed to clear up before i could be processed further. Just waiting for letters from the companies now showing i dont owe them anything. Hoping it doesnt set me back permanently. But just look on the bright side. Each day longer i am home is a day i can spend with my wife and children. Life is good.


----------



## mellauren

Finally made it! Have my start date! Basic training here I come


----------



## Pushpin

Awesome news mellauren!!  When do you go?


----------



## mellauren

I start sept. 21st, last BMQ to graduate before Christmas.


----------



## NewportArmy

what's the grad date then? and does this mean they don't start any BMQs until January after that?


----------



## mellauren

No they start then before it just means that there is Christmas break in-between, next one starts Oct 12th. (Look up at. Jean graduation dates and it will show you an up to date list of BMQ dates)


----------



## NewportArmy

I got the call today! I think everyone at work was trying to scrape me of the ceiling - I was a little excited  ;D ;D ;D

RMS Clerk - Army!

 :camo: :camo: :camo:


----------



## Pushpin

I just thought I'd update before the rest of you left for BMQ.  Due to a slight hiccup with my application, it got a bit more prolonged than usual but as of today, I'm merit listed.  I talked to my RC and the guy who is now in charge of my file told me that selections are on the 21st for both RMS Clerk and WFE Tech.  There are only 6 spots left for RMS Clerk but he did mention that my score is very high and if my file gets to selections on time I will definitely be considered.  He told me to prepare myself for a late fall/early winter BMQ... I'm a bit overwhelmed with the news.  Good luck to everyone, perhaps I'll be seeing you there (albeit at a later date)!


----------



## NewportArmy

Hey ya Pushpin! Keep going for it! I feel like I fell down a rabbit hole since I got the news... all the waiting and now its NOW. If you have a list of things "to do" before you get the call, start them now. My list grew three times before I got it down to it's current size, and I leave on Saturday!


----------



## Pushpin

Thanks and good luck!!


----------

